# [solved] Logitech LaserG5 - Events fehlen

## strangerthandreams

Hallo Leute.

Es geht um die Logitech Laser G5-Maus.

Ich sitze seit 2 Tagen daran meinem Gentoo alle Maustasten schmackhaft zu machen. Außer für das Horizontal-Scrollrad liefert Xev auch Events. Wie kann das sein? Warum wird das Vertikal-Scrollrad erkannt, das Horizontal-Scrollrad aber nicht? Ich hatte das ganze auch schonmal voll funktionsfähig am laufen, musste aber mein Gentoo neu aufsetzen und habe vergessen die xorg.conf zu sichern.   :Sad: 

Ich lasse mir über udev einen Symlink auf das Device der Maus erstellen, damit ich das Teil über /dev/input/LaserG5 ansprechen kann, aber ...

cat /dev/input/LaserG5

liefert für das Links/Rechts-Scrollen auch gar keine Eingabe zurück. Alles andere funktioniert, nur eben dieses eine Scrollrad nicht. Deshalb liegt das ja sicherlich auch nicht an der xorg.conf. Hab ich irgendetwas im Kernel vergessen zu aktivieren?

Hier mal meine Konfiguration:

xorg.conf

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Logitech LaserG5"

   Driver      "evdev"

   Option     "Name"            "Logitech Laser G5"

   Option     "HWHEELRelativeAxisButtons" "7 6"

   Option     "WHEELRelativeAxisButtons" "4 5"

   Option     "Device" "/dev/input/LaserG5"

EndSection

kernel-Optionen

(Modul) Event interface (INPUT_EVDEV)

(fest einkompiliert) USB Human Interface Device (full HID) support (USB_HID)

(fest einkompiliert) /dev/hiddev raw HID device support (USB_HIDDEV)

Ich hoffe das reicht an Infos.

Einen schönen Sonntag noch.Last edited by strangerthandreams on Thu Oct 16, 2008 6:57 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## strangerthandreams

*push*

----------

## ScytheMan

für solche fälle empfiehlt sich ein blick ins gentoo-wiki

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Advanced_Mouse/Individual_Configurations#Logitech_G5.2C_G7

evtl. sind deine Buttons einfach falsch gesetzt.  :Smile: 

----------

## Perfect_P

Hi, meine xorg.conf schaut so aus:

```
Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Mouse Logitech G5"

    Driver      "evdev"

    Option      "Name" "Logitech USB Gaming Mouse"

EndSection

... 

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

    Screen "Screen 1"

    InputDevice "Mouse Logitech G5" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard Logitech Internet Navigator" "CoreKeyboard"

    Option      "AIGLX" "true"

EndSection
```

unter KDE 4.0 funktionierten beide scrollräder korrekt

eingesetzte versionen:

```
# emerge -av xorg-x11 xorg-server gentoo-sources xf86-input-evdev

WARNING: repository at /usr/repositories/gentoo/ is missing a repo_name entry

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.25-r6  USE="-build -symlink" 47,581 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild   R   ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.4.2  USE="dri hal ipv6 sdl xorg (-3dfx) -debug -dmx -kdrive -minimal (-nptl) -xprint" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev -acecad -aiptek -calcomp -citron -digitaledge -dmc -dynapro -elo2300 -elographics -fpit -hyperpen -jamstudio -joystick -keyboard -magellan -microtouch -mouse -mutouch -palmax -penmount -spaceorb -summa -synaptics -tek4957 -ur98 -vmmouse -void -wacom" VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx radeon -apm -ark -chips -cirrus -cyrix -dummy -epson -fbdev (-geode) -glint -i128 (-i740) -i810 (-impact) (-imstt) -mach64 -mga -neomagic (-newport) (-nsc) -nv -nvidia -r128 -rendition -s3 -s3virge -savage -siliconmotion -sis -sisusb (-sunbw2) (-suncg14) (-suncg3) (-suncg6) (-sunffb) (-sunleo) (-suntcx) -tdfx -tga -trident -tseng -v4l (-vermilion) -vesa -vga -via -vmware -voodoo (-xgi)" 9,346 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild   R   ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev-2.0.1  USE="hal -debug" 231 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild   R   ] x11-base/xorg-x11-7.3  0 kB [?=>0]
```

Mfg

----------

## cryptosteve

Mit dem neusten evdev ([ebuild     UD] x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev-1.1.5-r2 [2.0.1] USE="-debug (-hal%*)" 0 kB) lösen sich übrigens die meisten Probleme in Luft auf. Mit dem stabilen evdev im portage liefert meine MX1000 auch keine Events, mit dem o.g. geht alles out of the box.

```

Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "X.org Configured"

        Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

        InputDevice    "Logitech USB Receiver 0" "SendCoreEvents"

        InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

 

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier      "Logitech USB Receiver 0"

        Driver          "evdev"

        Option          "Device"                "/dev/input/by-id/usb-Logitech_USB_Receiver-event-mouse"

        Option          "RelHWHEELOptions"      "invert"

EndSection

```

----------

## strangerthandreams

Habs nach langer Zeit nochmal in Angriff genommen und innerhalb von 20 Minuten gelöst. Die Lösung ist einfach wie genial --> Weniger ist mehr.

Es lag weder an der Version des evdev-Treibers noch sonstwo. Man könnte vielleicht noch sagen, dass das Problem vorm Computer gesessen hat.  :Rolling Eyes: 

Ich habe nach diesem Post hier https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-4228484.html#4228484 die Optionen übernommen und es funktioniert. Alle Events sind da so wie es sein soll. Alle anderen Option habe ich deaktiviert und so bleibt das jetzt auch.  :Wink: 

```

Section "InputDevice"

Identifier  "Logitech USB Gaming Mouse"

Driver      "evdev"

Option      "Name"           "Logitech USB Gaming Mouse"

Option      "HWHEELRelativeAxisButtons" "7 6"

EndSection

```

----------

## cryptosteve

Hier reicht mittlerweile

```
Section "InputDevice"

Identifier "Configured Mouse"

Driver "evdev"

Option "Device" "/dev/input/by-id/usb-Logitech_USB_Receiver-event-mouse"

Option "RelHWHEELOptions" "invert"

EndSection

```

----------

## strangerthandreams

Muss ich die Option "invert" benutzen, sprich ist meine Wahl jetzt deprecated? Mein Gentoo schnurrt wie ein Kätzchen und da verpass ich solche Entwicklungen schonmal. Werd zwar immer müde belächelt wenn ich sag, dass ich Gentoo nehme aber es läuft und läuft und läuft.

----------

## cryptosteve

Ich weiß nicht, ob Deine Variante deprecated ist. Ich behaupte mal NEIN, solange es läuft.  :Smile: 

An deiner Stelle würd ich nicht unnötig dran drehen ...

----------

